# 25 foot high ceiling..how do you cut in the chandellier?



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

There is a lift that you can get though the front door
It's called a "push-around", and your local rental place should have them in at least 18ft. (which should get you close enough to reach 25)

The scaffolding is the "cheapest" way, but hear me out
I realize that DIYers often don't consider their labor worth much, but I'll tell you why/how I came to be using push-arounds

When faced with a situation such as this, of course the first thing you might think of is renting scaffolding
It certainly is the cheapest
But....those pieces wouldn't fit in my van
They can drop it off...but there's a charge
No problem, I have a friend with an F-350
But wait...now I'm on his schedule...and when he doesn't need it I can borrow it
I have to drive down to pick up the truck, and now drive back to the rental place, and then to the job site
Now...here's another thing
Unloading...by yourself
Even with a helper it takes time
Now, putting those things together is tricky
....even more so by yourself...but even with help...it takes a while
Hopefully the F-350 doesn't need to be back...or there's a whole nother trip
Now...it may not look like much in writing, but figure actual time spent, then double it to take it down and return it
It's easily an entire day spent for 20 minutes of cutting in

When I found that you could get a "push-around" cherry picker, and they could drop it off and pick it up, and it would save me a DAY of farting around and wrestling with that scaffolding, I was all in
It just shows up when I ask, I use it, and put it aside when done, and it's picked up later
Priceless


----------



## flashme18 (Jul 22, 2007)

hey slick..great story..i saw in another thread sir mix a lot showed a pic of him using a scissor lift made by jlg makes them...but how the hell do you get them up someone's front steps? the website for jlg said it weighs 2000 pounds and thats the smallest one. 

i assume the push around lift is a different lift, hence the name push around. Do you have any info on who makes these lifts?


as far as scaffolding..i agree..F that..its a disaster waiting to happen..its not easily movable..and i definitely dont have a truck for it


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's those pics.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I've not used the scissor push around...looks nice though
I'll try and find a pic...

Got it
It shows a couple of models
I can recommend them if you've got a rental place that carries them



http://www.midwestaerials.com/AWP SUPER SERIES.pdf

It's a PDF...you'll need adobe or sim.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Redbull gives you wings..........


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

slickshift said:


> I've not used the scissor push around...looks nice though
> I'll try and find a pic...
> 
> Got it
> ...



it's a Genie. I use them daily at work, real easy to operate just make sure you don't have any jokers around when operating it as there is a emergency down button on the base which brings you down fast... they seem to think its funny to see you come down fast when your right in the middle of doing something... gets the heart pumping..lol


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

marc412 said:


> it's a Genie.


flashme18, And if you do use one of these, don't forget to put the out riggers out.:thumbsup:


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sir MixAlot said:


> flashme18, And if you do use one of these, don't forget to put the out riggers out.:thumbsup:



well with this piece of equipment it is impossible to operate without the out riggers in place as there are leveling lights on the side (one for each corner)which sence when the right amount of pressure is on it and if they aren't all on then it wont let you go up.... 

btw we use it for dusting, changing lights and hanging decorations(work in a casino)


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

marc412 said:


> well with this piece of equipment it is impossible to operate without the out riggers in place as there are leveling lights on the side (one for each corner)which sence when the right amount of pressure is on it and if they aren't all on then it wont let you go up....


I use one that's the hotel's where I regularly do work at. It's an older version w/ no warning sensors or lights. It's probably 15 years old. I think it's called a "Man lift". Very similar to the Genie.


----------

